# Anna-Carina (DSDS) lehnt Playboy Angebot ab



## beachkini (24 März 2011)

Trotz starker Stimme flog Anna-Carina bei DSDS raus. Nun erhielt sie ein Angebot vom Playboy. 

Sie flog aus der dritten "DSDS"-Mottoshow und machte vor allem durch die Zickereien mit Ex-Kollegin Nina Richel (17) von sich reden: Bei den Zuschauern war Anna-Carina Woitschack (18) schnell durchgefallen, doch Dieter Bohlen glaubte an ihr Talent. Auf den Malediven lobte er ihren Sex-Appeal: „So geil wie du hat sich noch keine Kandidatin bewegt.“ Ihr besonderes Körpergefühl bescherte Anna-Carina nun ein lukratives Angebot. Laut 'Bravo' hat sie ein Angebot vom 'Playboy' erhalten sich hüllenlos ablichten zu lassen.

Doch das Angebot war anscheinend doch zu unmoralisch für die 18-Jährige: Sie lehnte ab. Anna-Carina könnte trotzdem bald in einigen Zeitschriften zu sehen sein. Die Puppenspielerin erhielt bereits einige Angebote um als Model zu arbeiten. Und vielleicht behält Pop-Titan Dieter Bohlen ja auch recht und Anna-Carina steht eine Karriere als Sängerin bevor.


----------



## Brittfan (24 März 2011)

Sarah Engels ist eh viel viel hübscher!!


----------



## lifetec (27 März 2011)

schade das sie abgelehnt hat


----------



## Punisher (27 März 2011)

schade


----------



## turnov (6 Apr. 2011)

Nina Richel wäre viel interessanter...echte Männer stehen auf Kurven, nur Hunde spielen mit Knochen! *hust*


----------



## Franky70 (7 Apr. 2011)

Ich finde es gut, wenn eine Frau ihre Prinzipien hat...
...ABER sie hätte auch ein bisschen an uns denken können...


----------



## balu1982 (11 Apr. 2011)

ich hätte die kleine auch gerne Hüllenlos gesehen.


----------



## neman64 (11 Apr. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, wenn eine Frau ihre Prinzipien hat...
> ...ABER sie hätte auch ein bisschen an uns denken können...



Da hast du vollkommen Recht.


----------



## ShiningEyes (11 Apr. 2011)

geschickt verpackt reizt mehr als nackt! gut das sie angezogen bleibt


----------



## Spezi30 (8 Sep. 2011)

ShiningEyes schrieb:


> geschickt verpackt reizt mehr als nackt! gut das sie angezogen bleibt



wow, dass ich sowas hier mal lese...Ressspekt. Sehe ich nämlich genauso. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## elkin002 (25 Okt. 2012)

echt schade


----------



## Sachse (25 Okt. 2012)

eh ma ernsthaft, müssen jetzt aufgrund der 20 Posting regel auch noch uralte News hochgekramt werden? Ist langsam nicht mehr feierlich, die News hier sind fast 18 Monate alt


----------



## Spezi30 (25 Okt. 2012)

da hilft wohl nur konsequentes verwarnen bei leech- oder spamverdacht...gibt immer son paar Spezialisten, die es versuchen


----------



## vision1001 (2 Nov. 2012)

macht nix imho...


----------



## tineke00 (29 Nov. 2012)

thats is a pity


----------



## tamoo24 (13 Dez. 2012)

@ Sachse damit hat man nach Einführung der 20er Regel wohl rechnen müssen und
wenn man "uralte News" stehen lässt muß man wohl auch damit rechnen daß es
Leute gibt die darauf antworten.


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

Wenn ich Speichen sehen will guck ich mir nen Fahrradreifen an !


----------

